# [FIREFOX] Pages blanches ou grises ??

## dapsaille

Bonjour ...

 voila je sais que ce problème as déja été rapporté mais je ne le retrouve pas et vu l'état de mon brouteur pas facile de chercher ..

 Je m'explique ... je fais une recherche sur google .. 

super je clique sur le premier lien et je vois en bas l'état de chargement puis terminé mais j'ai toujours la page google avec mes recherches ..

je peux recliquer sur les liens mais pas de clic droit ... bizarre ... 

ou alors la page se charge met terminé mais reste blanche ou bien grise ...

  Cela avait à voir avec un moteur de rendu il me semble mais je ne peux pas rechercher sur le net (5 minutes pour avoir accès à la fonction post sur le forum) 

 Une idée ? ?

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'aurais pas un problème avec le javascript qui n'est pas activé ?

----------

## kernelsensei

@titoucha : [+]

Regarde si tu as le flag restrict-javascript, dans ce cas, firefox est installé avec le plugin noscript qui bloque le javascript par defaut, puis toi tu peux selectionner les sites autorisés au cas par cas.

----------

## dapsaille

Non ce n'est pas le cas ..

 Cela le fait même sur une pauvre page php ou html (testé sur mon serveur local) ..

 J'avais déja eu ce soucis mais ne me souviens plus comment le résoudre ....

----------

## Temet

T'aurais pas de la connerie du type Beryl par hasard?

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'aurais pas de la connerie du type Beryl par hasard?

 

 plom plom plom plom   :Rolling Eyes: 

(n'empêche que j'avais réussi dans le temps à régler ce problème .. sans emerge -C beryl )

----------

## Temet

Faudrait que je pose la question à chaque fois qu'il y a un problème d'affichage... ça vient si souvent de là  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faudrait que je pose la question à chaque fois qu'il y a un problème d'affichage... ça vient si souvent de là 

 

D'un autre coté je l'ai un peu fait à la méthode 

"gamin pris avec le doigt dans le pot de confiture" (TM)   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon et bien même sans beryl ca le fait .... :/

Make.conf

toute recompilé en gcc 4.2.0 (system 2 fois et world)

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=generic -march=nocona -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="vboxbfe jpeg png gif ppds dvdread usb scanner mp4 threads xcb mad wma hal d

bus hald xv dv dvb dvd musepack a52 cpudetection win32codecs vidix v4l v4l2 enco

de xinerama -ipv6 -gnome kde alsa oss xvid aac kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefina

l divx x264 h264 X opengl nvidia smp sse quicktime real sse2 mmx mmxext sse3 sss

e3 vorbis cups samba xvid divx mp3 matroska"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard joystick"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

LINGUAS="fr FR_fr fr_FR FR"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/portage"

FEATURES="ccache userfetch"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

```

Et firefox

```

localhost florent # emerge mozilla-firefox -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,716 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 36,716 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]    

```

cela me l'avait déja fait il y as un an voire plus donc pas de gcc 4.2 en cause ...

----------

## Temet

Essaye la version binaire.

----------

## dapsaille

Dans le doute je vais le faire mais si mes souvenirs sont bons cetait la même louze ....

----------

## Timz

j'ai eu le meme probleme il y a quelque jours mais ca a disparu tout seul certainement grace a une mise a jour. :-s

j'utilise la version source 2.0.0.6 

je n'utilise pas beryl >:-[

----------

